# F/S HP Pavilion 7850 Desktop



## Reflow

Here is the picture of the unit
http://img190.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img190&image=im0003255ja.jpg

F/S HP Pavilion 7850 Desktop
For Sale Complete HP System

System Configuration

Brand: HP Pavilion 7850
Processor: Pentium-3 933MHz
Memory (RAM): 128MB
Hard Disk Drive: 40GB
Optical Drive 1: CD-RW (burn your own CDs)
Optical Drive 2: CD-ROM
Floppy Drive: Yes
Sound & Video: Yes
Network: Yes
Modem: Yes
USB Ports: 2 USB ports
Monitor: Hp Pavilion MX50 15”/13.7” Viewable
Speakers: Yes
Mouse: Yes
Keyboard: Yes
Operating System: Windows XP, Office XP
System Condition: Used Great Condition.

Looking for a local sale on this unit or will ship out
email me with you best offer
Jwolfer@infosysinc.com

Great machine for someones kids
Going once going twice,


----------



## Tha Killa

Btw, just letting you know, you don't have any pictures on here yet, you might wanna fix that.


----------



## Reflow

If anyone want to see pictures of this system you can email me and I can send them to you. The files of pictures are to big to put on this site.


----------



## Tha Killa

You should be able to host your pictures at www.photobucket.com or www.imageshack.us, then link them to here.


----------



## Reflow

Here is the picture of the unit
http://img190.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img190&image=im0003255ja.jpg

Thanks for all your help Tha Killa


----------



## davisct24

what kind of video card and sound card is in that?


----------



## Reflow

Davisct24,

This was a complete system package that we bought. It probably has whatever one comes standard with the system.


----------

